
NSA officials worried about the day its potent hacking tool would get loose - andruby
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/nsa-officials-worried-about-the-day-its-potent-hacking-tool-would-get-loose-then-it-did/2017/05/16/50670b16-3978-11e7-a058-ddbb23c75d82_story.html
======
andruby
> Some officials even discussed whether the flaw was so dangerous they should
> reveal it to Microsoft, the company whose software the government was
> exploiting, according to former NSA employees who spoke on the condition of
> anonymity given the sensitivity of the issue.

> In the case of EternalBlue, the intelligence haul was “unreal,” said one
> former employee.

> Richard Ledgett, who retired last month as the NSA’s deputy director, said
> disclosing all flaws would amount to “unilateral disarmament.” He said the
> idea that “everything would be just fine” if the NSA disclosed all the
> vulnerabilities it finds is “nonsense.”

So WannaCry isn't going to cause any changes in the NSA.

